# Bowtech reign 7 vs Pro Defiant vs Halon 32



## BK Ammen (Dec 17, 2016)

Well I went to shoot all 3 to try and find the best fit/shooter for me. I should add I've always been a Hoyt guy and loved my maxxis 35, Alphamax 35, but despite wanting to like the defiant the best I was surprised. I know all the specs and IBOs but I really tried to focus on what felt best and what bow held best on the target as well as draw cycle and valley. Hands down the Reign won me over. It had a very solid back wall but it stayed right there almost on its own. I almost had to help it to creep at all. The defiant was smooth too and I like the Halon last. All fine bows but for me at 28.5 @ 70lbs the Reign blew me away. I've read all the review but went into it open minded. Without a peep on any of them they were all pretty dead after the shot, reign took the cake there too. The craziest thing was I shot the exact same hole 3xs in a row with the reign. Not Xs but actually the same arrow hole 3times. Call BS if you'd like but it's 100% true. Luckily I only brought 1 arrow with me cause I wanted to shoot my 478 grain hunting arrow otherwise it would've been all bad. There's just something about how the Reign 7 felt and shot that it was the clear winner for me. What speeds they get I couldn't care less. I was just out to find the best shooter for me as they are all plenty fast as my experience is anything over 290 fps is tough to tune a Broadhead. Another thing just as important to me is tunability and the Bowtech smartbow system makes it really easy and I def didn't want to have to buy adapters for pressing a new hoyt. Although if the Defiant won me over I would've just dealt with it and shelled out the $$$. But it didn't. The clear winner for me was the Reign 7. Hope this helps somebody but frankly I just have to shoot them all.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

This helps me a lot. Brand new to compounds and I have also been looking at the pro defiant turbo. Its not a money issue. Im trying to set myself and my 2 sons up for a great sport we can do together. Thanks for your review. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TAC-1 Weapons (Apr 29, 2012)

I like my reign 7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShortMountain91 (Jun 28, 2018)

Love my reign 7 as well

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

If that grip would be any good, I'd still have my Reign 6.
No other problems with it but grip. 7 or 6, both are pretty good bows !


----------



## Bearhuntr46 (Jun 15, 2021)

Lots of limb issues with the reign, had the pro defiant and wished I got the halon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

